# SendMail Configuration Mayhem

## RobinVossen

Hello all,

I want to setup a sendmail SMTP server.

but I have a small problem.

I have no idea how to set this up.

I did read some readme files and well I decided Id give up and go to use Webmin for my Sendmail configuration.

Well, ok, webmin is installed and Sendmail is.

Same server.

Now Webmin asks me to set the M4 Base and Config Directory.

So I set Base to /usr/share/sendmail-cf and the config to /usr/share/sendmail-cf/cf

But that is apparently wrong. But ok, keep that in mind now I want to do something else. Lets say I want to store the emails in the Directory /mail/$USER since Dovecot (My Imap Server) is looking there for emails. So to what folder do I have to set the "User Mail file location". Do I really have to make a Unix User account (so one that is in the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files) for every user? Since that looks Mayor unsafe to me?

Also I wonder, is there a easy way to make send a Notification Email when a new email came in the Sendmail box of user X? and another Notification Email to another person if it gets in Sendmail box for user Y? I dont want a forward, I want to send a Notification email. Also I wonder, is Sendmail save?

Since with Telnet you can login and do VRFY to check if a user exists? That looks like a Danger to me.

So, as you see I have a lot of Questions about Sendmail.

And my problem is, I don't have much time left this all has to be setup within a day of 3~4.... And since of my Dyslexia I am not able to read a Thick Manual that Quick. I did read some Manuals and Howtos and FAQs but. I didnt get answers on my questions in them.

So, now I wonder, is there anyone around here who can help me?

Kind Regards,

Robin Vossen

----------

## di1bert

Personally I would go with something simple like Exim or Postfix. They're both very easy to configure and

maintain and you don't need a degree in the dark arts to read their config files....

Just my 0.02c worth...

-m

----------

## RobinVossen

ok, thanks ill switch to postfix.

Dark Arts of Sendmail (lol)

----------

